# Kingdale's journal.



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Currently off cycle finished a 20ish weeks test at 500mg and dbol at 40mg kick start. This is mainly to make sure i don't start slacking now im off cycle. I will be off cycle for 3 or 4 months then the plan is to cut but only aslong as i keep strength. The main goal is to compete in strongman/powerlifting in the next year or so. My current weight is at 17 stone.

1 rep maxes are

130kg bench

200kg squat

240kg deadlift form goes to sh*t on deadlift on 1 rep max or close to it though.



That is me last january at 11 and a half stone after i had stopped training for ages i started training again a few months after that picture was taken. At the moment just trying to maintain weight so far havent lost any weight and have finished my PCT and strength has still being going up.

Diet on cycle was roughly

120g oats, whey water.

6 weetabix litre gold top milk.

Tuna pasta, mayo, cheese and evoo.

120g oats, whey and water.

Peanut butter and lemon curd sarnie. pint of full fat or gold top milk.

Mince, spuds, veg.

120g oats, whey and water.

Eggs, toast, cheese and ketchup.

I didnt weigh out any food other than oats roughly. Now i am trying to maintain weight i have taken a meal out and reduced the milk.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Just to add my goals were obviously not trying to stay lean :lol:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck with it kingdale


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Subbed!!

Booooom!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Going to try my thunderbolt pre workout sample today and train legs later. Ill try remember what i do and log the workout later on today.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Definitely subbing to this. Looking forward the big lifts. Not looking forward to seeing more of your diet. 

Good luck matey


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Definitely subbing to this. Looking forward the big lifts. Not looking forward to seeing more of your diet.
> 
> Good luck matey


cheers. Will be doing 1 rep maxes again at the end of april. I will get @Harrison21 to video them and stick them up.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm following mate.

You strong batard!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Thunderbolt review. Pretty quickly got tingles all over my body from it which i found pretty annoying. Pretty sure it helped me get an extra rep or two out but after a few sets of squats felt pretty sick. For me taking a stimulant before training isnt good but if you like that sort of thing im sure its a pretty good product and tasted good. In conclusion stimulants are for nightclubs not gyms.

Legs

Squats

60kg x 10 reps

100kg x 10 reps

140kg x 10 reps

180kg x 5 reps. Pretty pleased with that thought i would only get 3.

180kg x 3 reps

160kg x 6 or 7 reps.

Sitting calf raise

65kg x 20 reps

85 kg x 15 reps

105kg x 8 reps

105kg x 10 reps

105 kg x 9 reps

Hamstring curls (laying down on belly)

Started at 91kg x 12 reps moved up a stack each set about 13kg i think x10 reps then 10 then 8 reps.

Leg extension

Stack x15

Stack x15

Stack x15

Stack x12

Standing calf raise 150kg x15 reps move down 1 weight each set then x15 reps, x12 reps and x12 reps.

Would usually do a bit of biceps at the end but it was pretty busy so ill just do it tomorrow after shoulders.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

That's crazy mate, from that pic you look like you've never touched a weight in your life and to be lifting those numbers after just a year and a bit is insane!

Dedication right there.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

anabolik said:


> That's crazy mate, from that pic you look like you've never touched a weight in your life and to be lifting those numbers after just a year and a bit is insane!
> 
> Dedication right there.


Cheer mate, had being a bit heavier than in that picture but never trained properly looking back. My social life has died a bit but it has being worth it i reckon.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rest day today. Going to do shoulders with a bit of biceps thrown in at the end tomorrow going to start practicing pressing the log tomorrow.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Still getting bad back pumps even though I have being off cycle for a few weeks. Off to do shoulders now will update with the session when I am back.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

subbed to this mate

good luck with your goals mate smash em


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Crappy shoulders session

First time using the log and bloody hated the thing. Pressing it is no problem its getting it onto my chest that i just couldnt do. Unsure on what the log actually weighed.

All reps floor to overhead.

Log x 8

Log + 20kg x 5 strict press seemed easy.

Log + 30kg failed just couldnt get it onto my chest pretty sure i could have pressed it if i had managed to. Just going to take me a while to get used to the technique of getting it up to my chest.

Log + 25kg x1 then failed same again just couldnt get it upto my chest.

Seated side raises

10 kg x 10

35 lbs x 8, x7, x8 These hurt shoulder being a bit dodgy lately.

Seated dumbell press

70 lbs x 8

75 lbs x 8

36kg x 5

Dumbell shrugs

4 sets of 12-15 reps cant remember what weight.

Chest and shoulders are a weak point strength wise that i need to work on. Back monday and up for it now after a bad session today.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Back

Deadlifts all with liquid chalk no straps and no belt.

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 8

140kg x 5

180 kg x 6

220 kg x 3

220 kg x 1

200kg x 1 Wanted to get more out on last 2 sets but back was so pumped by then i couldnt.

Barbell rows

60kg x 10

80 kg x 8

100 kg x 5

100kg x 6

110 kg x 5

Wide grip lat pull downs

56kg x 12

70 kg x 10

84 kg x 8

91kg x 6

Close grip lat pulldowns

56kg x 12

70 kg x 10

84 kg x 8

91kg x 5

natulis pullover machine

3 or 4 sets forgotten what weights

Back dumbell raises

3 sets of 10 reps 25 lbs.

Finished off with a few sets of bicep curls on the cable machine.

How long have people had back pumps for after coming off? was hoping they would have stopped by now


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice session mate awesome lifting

you thought about doing some more specific accessory to strengthen deadlifts

speed deads/sldl/deficits/good morning/ghr etc

just a though as i know you want to get the big numbers up on deads


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Good luck with this @kingdale!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> nice session mate awesome lifting
> 
> you thought about doing some more specific accessory to strengthen deadlifts
> 
> ...


cheers and until now i have just being keeping it simple. But now i reckon i should start trying new stuff now the strength increases have slowed down. Which do you think i should try adding in now?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> cheers and until now i have just being keeping it simple. But now i reckon i should start trying new stuff now the strength increases have slowed down. Which do you think i should try adding in now?


well mate where are you weakest on the lift?? ie from floor, mid way or lockout

everybody is different but I always advice speed deads for everyone , they help me more than any other lift for deads

after your heavy work sets drop down to 50-60% of you max ( so for you would be 120) and work on singles or doubles for explosive power, for around 6-8 sets

google speed deadlifts


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> well mate where are you weakest on the lift?? ie from floor, mid way or lockout
> 
> everybody is different but I always advice speed deads for everyone , they help me more than any other lift for deads
> 
> ...


Cheers i will have a google and add them in next week. Probably weakest off the floor i would say. Think after my cut in a few months im going to change to a totally strength based routine sort of inbetween strength and bodybuilding at the moment i think.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Cheers i will have a google and add them in next week. Probably weakest off the floor i would say. Think after my cut in a few months im going to change to a totally strength based routine sort of inbetween strength and bodybuilding at the moment i think.


if your weakest off the floor (same as me)

good mornings

sldl

deficits

speed deadlifts


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> if your weakest off the floor (same as me)
> 
> good mornings
> 
> ...


Ill have a google of them all later and start adding them in. Hadnt even thought about stuff like that.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Chest and triceps

Bench

60 kg x 10

80 kg x 10

100 kg x 9

110 kg x 4

100 kg x 5

Hammer strength bench press

40 kg a side x 9

50 kg a side x 7

40 kg a side x 7

Dips

Did a couple of sets managed a massive 4 reps each one and thought fu*k this.

Cable flies

27 kg x 10

32 kg x 10

37 kg x 7

37 kg x 6

Dumbbell chest press

50 lbs x 10

70 lbs x 9

90 lbs x 5

Close grip bench press on smith machine

20 kg a side x 10

30 kg a side x 7

20 kg a side x 10

Tricep cable pulldowns

start at 30 kg Do 10 reps and keep increasing weight until cant get 10 reps out got down to about 70kg-80kg.

Would normally not do the hammer strength and would do close grip bench on a normal bar but just fancied a change. Had a look at all those things you recommended Rick going to start adding some in after deadlift next week.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Going to have 3 or 4 rest days i think got a few little niggles and could do with a rest so i dont turn them into proper injuries. Also going to add in 2 cardio sessions a week starting after the weekend not done any for months and my fitness is pretty bad.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good lad they will send you deadlift up FAST

speed deadlift added shedloads to my pull in few weeks


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> good lad they will send you deadlift up FAST
> 
> speed deadlift added shedloads to my pull in few weeks


Hopefully going to try 1 rep maxes again at the end of the month hopefully will get 250kg. Do you take anything for your joints? Not sure if its just because i havent had a week off for months but my hips and knees havent being too great lately.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Speed deadlifts sound fun. I'll have to check those out


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Hopefully going to try 1 rep maxes again at the end of the month hopefully will get 250kg. Do you take anything for your joints? Not sure if its just because i havent had a week off for months but my hips and knees havent being too great lately.


dare I say, Yoga has done great things for my hips!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

subbed !


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> dare I say, Yoga has done great things for my hips!


I need to start doing some sort of stretching my flexibility is truly awful always has being and im guessing this isnt helping my joints.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I need to start doing some sort of stretching my flexibility is truly awful always has being and im guessing this isnt helping my joints.


look up defranco agile 8.

It's a much more macho alternative to yoga.

Definitely get more involved on working on your hip flexors. Prevention is quicker and easier than treatment


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Back/biceps

Deadlift Just using liquid chalk no straps as always.

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 5

140 kg x 5

180 kg x 6

220 kg x 3

220 kg x 2

Speed deadlifts

6 or 7 sets on 120kg for 3 reps each sets

Barbell rows

60 kg x 10

80 kg x 10

100 kg x 5

110 kg x 4

100 kg x 6

Wide grip lat pulldowns

53 kg x 10

77 kg x 10

84 kg x 6

91 kg x 4

Close grip pulldown

53 kg x 10

77 kg x 10

84 kg x 6

98 kg x 4

Few sets on biceps to finish off.

Did 20 mins on the cross trainer afterwards going to do this a couple of times a week. Not wanting to lose weight or get fit just not be out of breath doing everyday tasks.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

@Milky any chance you could change the name to kingdale's journal please. Just noticed i missed it off.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best with this .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking strong mate. Very impressive:thumbup1:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

pie and peas, pizza, cider and watching Manchester United get beaten at home a perfect cheat day.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Chest and tri's

Bench

60 kg x 10

80 kg x 10

100 kg x 10 first time i have managed 10 for a while

110 kg x 5 PB i think

120 kg x 2 PB

Dumbell chest press

90 lbs x 8 Pb again i think

100 lbs x 4

100 lbs x 5 pb

Tried incline bench but was pretty dead already

60 kg x 10

80 kg x 6

90 kg x 3 failed

Machine pec fly

56 kg x 10

70 kg x 10

84 kg x 8

98 kg x 5

Close grip bench

50 kg x 10

60 kg x 8

70 kg x 6

Some behind the head tricep exercise not sure what it was called but did 3 sets.

Good session going to have to start drinking 5 pints of cider the night before every session not had an upper body session that good for a while. Going to start training chest and shoulders at lower reps like i do with legs and back as i have hit a plateau lately and i dont really want to increase the calories at the moment.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

lol, I am definitely a member of the hung over PR crew


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking good mate. Keep it up. Will be following!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> lol, I am definitely a member of the hung over PR crew


I never usually train the day after a drink because i cant usually stop until im a state but im slowly learning.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Legs day today but going to see family tonight for the weekend so may do legs and shoulders in 1 session today. The gym over there is so awful and I got a year membership but stopped paying because it was terrible so I dont think they will let me in anyway.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Legs and shoulders. A bit of a rushed session but wasnt too bad.

Squats

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 5

140 kg x 5

180 kg x 5

190 kg x 2 Pb first time I have tried more than 1

180 kg x 2

seated Calf raises

5 sets upto 120kg for 10 reps

Hamstring curls machine

5 sets

Seated military press

5 sets going upto 80 kg x 8 reps

finished off on 5 sets of lateral raises.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Excellent man. Well done on the pb. I wanna squat that


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

nice work. Very jealous of the squat. 180 x 5 is my dream number. Congrats on the PR


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Excellent man. Well done on the pb. I wanna squat that


Cheers if you ever start going for all out bulk instead of staying lean your lifts will fly up.



simonthepieman said:


> nice work. Very jealous of the squat. 180 x 5 is my dream number. Congrats on the PR


Cheers I am sure you will get it when come to the dark side you have a far better base than I did.

Feeling pretty good so hoping to get 10kg on all my 1 rep maxes when i do them at the end of the month. I will get videos a lifting log without videos is worthless.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Going to reduce my calories down a bit again as my weight has still being going up since finishing PCT. I will be happy just to maintain until my next cycle. Going to see if 3 meals and 3 shakes is enough for me to maintain starting monday.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking good Kingdale,.

Stubbed will look forward to your progress.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Just won £732 on an accumulator which has paid for my next cycle and some clothes now mine dont fit, sweet!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Just won £732 on an accumulator which has paid for my next cycle and some clothes now mine dont fit, sweet!


back of the net


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> back of the net


the last game was a bit tense, chelsea vs city. Thinking test, tren and dbol to cut. Might chuck in some oxys see if i can increase strength and drop a stone or 2.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Chest and triceps

Bench

60 kg x 10

80 kg x 8

100 kg x 5

110 kg x 6 PB

120 kg x 3 PB

100 kg x 8

flat bench dumbell press

90 lbs x 7

90 lbs x 7

100 lbs x 4

100 lbs x 4

Cable chest flies

4 sets upto 38 kg for 5 reps

Skull crushers dropsetted with close grip bench 30 kg 10 reps each. Did 3 sets of these.

Triceps cable pulldowns 10 reps and increase the weight after each set did about 7-9 sets of this lost count.

finished off with 12 mins on the cross trainer would have done 20 but the gym was closing. No air con or fans in the gym was so hot it is going to be awful in the summer.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Back

Deadlift

60 kg x 8

100 kg x 6

140 kg x 6

180 kg x 5

220 kg x 2

230 kg x 1

220 kg x 2

Did 5 or 6 sets on speed deadlifts at 120kg 3 reps per set.

Barbell row

60 kg x 10

80 kg x 8

80 kg x 6

100 kg x 5

100 kg x 5

Did a few sets on wide grip pulldowns but forgot what weights I did. When im shopping next going to get a little pad and write down my workouts well I am there always forget what weights i do on machines.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rest day today. Callouses keep coming off when I am deadlifting pretty annoying because it effects the rest of my sets afterwards I considered buying gloves I am very ashamed of myself. This 3 meals and 3 shakes diet is pretty nice not bloated all day hopefully I can mantain my weight on this.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Rest day today. Callouses keep coming off when I am deadlifting pretty annoying because it effects the rest of my sets afterwards I considered buying gloves I am very ashamed of myself. This 3 meals and 3 shakes diet is pretty nice not bloated all day hopefully I can mantain my weight on this.


I know someone who superglues their callouses back on.

Man up


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I know someone who superglues their callouses back on.
> 
> Man up


I really should but cant be bothered having painful hands for a few days after each session.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I really should but cant be bothered having painful hands for a few days after each session.


I shower with sandpaper to toughen myself up


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Shoulders and bicep

Strict military press

Bar x 10

40 kg x 8

60 kg x 5

80 kg x 2

70 kg x 7

70 kg x 6

Seated lateral raises dropsetted with barbell front raises

10 kg lat raises 10 reps then 25kg front raises 10 reps

12 kg lat raises 10 reps then 25 kg front raises 10 reps

12 kg lat raises 8 reps then 25 kg front raises 6 reps

12 kg lat raises 6 reps then 25 kg front raises 4 or 5 reps

Seated bumbell shoulder press

40 pounds x 8 reps

60 pounds x 8 reps

75 pounds x 4 reps

Shrugs on the frame

40 kg x 20 reps

60 kg x 15 reps

80 kg x 10 reps

80 kg x 10 reps

8 sets on Biceps high reps and dropsets etc

20 minutes cardio


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice stuff Kingdale, how long you been training mate. some nice lifts, btw what did you do before you started all these cycles just curious.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice stuff Kingdale, how long you been training mate. some nice lifts, btw what did you do before you started all these cycles just curious.


Started training again properly about a year ago ( give or take a month or two) before that I trained on and off for a couple of years but was mainly partying and didnt have a clue what I was doing and weight just went up and down. A year ago when I started I was 11 and a half stone think i was benching 50kg for 7 or 8 reps and squatting 60 kg and deadlifting 80kg for silmilar number of reps. Before my cycle started I was doing bench for 80 kg for 7 or 8 reps, squatting 120kg for 6 and deadlifting 140kg not sure on reps. These lifts were after being back in training for around 4 months. For this full year I have being eating pretty much as much as I can fit in so thats why the lifts have flown up not tried to stay lean. Wish I had started a journal a year ago so I had kept track of stuff better.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

was 13 and a 1/4 stone when i started the test and Dbol cycle also


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

No not being rude or anything so your lifts have basically doubled with steroids right?! :confused1: That's the impression I'm getting from the above post, stubbed though well done and keep it up.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> No not being rude or anything so your lifts have basically doubled with steroids right?! :confused1: That's the impression I'm getting from the above post, stubbed though well done and keep it up.


Yes not far off doubled but I have put on over 4 stone so would expect a decent increase. I ate a massive amount of cycle my bowls are big oval Pyrex containers people use to cook meats and stuff in. Didnt count calories but for the last 8 weeks on cycles I know it was over 5k calories a day. The lifts before were for reps my lifts above avi are 1 rep max so got a fair bit to go yet to double them.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Legs

Squats

60 kg x 8

100 kg x 4

140 kg x 1

180 kg x 1

210 kg Fail

210 kg Failed again both times managed to get it about quarter of the way up

180 kg x 1 That was even nearly a fail so sacked off squats

Did a few more exercises and a bit of triceps but didnt pay attention to what weights I was doing couldnt be bothered after the poor attempt at squats. This eating at maintenance is not fun, Cant wait to get my cut started. Going to start on the 1st July If all goes well.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

What sort of bodyfat % do you reckon youre at mate?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> What sort of bodyfat % do you reckon youre at mate?


No idea. Bulked while doing no cardio and massively over ate. It will be pretty high, not too fussed though confident i can get pretty lean in 15 weeks when i start cutting.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Chest and biceps

Bench

60 kg x 8

80 kg x 5

100 kg x 1

140 kg fail

100 kg x 10

100 kg x 6

90 kg x 6

90 kg x 7

Dumbbell chest press

90 pounds x 4

90 pounds x 7

100 pounds x 4

machine flies upto 98kg x 6 reps

6 sets on biceps 15-20 reps per set.

Dont think I will be beating my 1 rep maxes for a while, Ill just gets some videos of what I am doing for 3-5 reps done in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Some of dales deadlifts from today, 220kg for 5


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Ate too close to the gym so felt like utter crap today

Back

60 kg x 8

100 kg x 5

140 kg x 5

180 kg x 3

220 kg x 5

200 kg x 4

180 kg x 6

Overhand Barbell Row

60 kg x 10

70 kg x 10

80 kg x 8

90 kg x 8

100 kg x 4 or 5

Then did wide grip pulldowns followed by close grip. Forgotten what weights going to go get a notepad tomorrow to write it all down always forget what I do on machines.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

First time I have watched myself back deadlifting definitely need to use more legs less back, back started to bend far too much last couple of reps. Going to the gym for cardio today.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Great lifting mate, i need to catch up with you


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Great lifting mate, i need to catch up with you


Going to step up my dosages now I know everything is in place, I you are going to need to come to the dark side :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'd, some strong lifts here


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

just come across this journal mate ....4 stone weight gain fk me mate thats some doing well done lad !


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

loganator said:


> just come across this journal mate ....4 stone weight gain fk me mate thats some doing well done lad !


Cheers, put on alot of fat but hoping I can get rid of alot of it and keep my strength on my next cycle.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Couldnt get to the gym over the weekend so going to have to squeeze legs and shoulders into 1 session tonight which I dont like doing too often. Already feeling a difference from starting cardio not getting stupidly out of breath doing things that really should be easy. Definitely wont be slacking on the cardio again and going to start trying to get a bit more done.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Couldnt get to the gym over the weekend so going to have to squeeze legs and shoulders into 1 session tonight which I dont like doing too often. Already feeling a difference from starting cardio not getting stupidly out of breath doing things that really should be easy. Definitely wont be slacking on the cardio again and going to start trying to get a bit more done.


Aup matey, hows it going?? Some crazy lifts in here. I saw your lifts improved hugely after cycle how much did they improve? Also what cycle did you run??


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup matey, hows it going?? Some crazy lifts in here. I saw your lifts improved hugely after cycle how much did they improve? Also what cycle did you run??


All good itching to get some squats done after a weekend off. Yeah they shot up but I did stop going out and purely train and eat constantly. I also put on a fair amount of fat which most people wouldnt want but I am confident I can get rid of the chub on my next cycle and gain a bit of strength. I ran 500 mg test e for about 20 weeks and dbol at 40mg for about 8 weeks I think. Lifts were roughly bench for 80 kg for 7 or 8 reps, squatting 120kg for 6 and deadlifting 140kg not sure on reps. I didnt write anything down though so its all give or take 10kg on lifts or a couple of weeks on cycle lengths etc. Much prefer having a journal on here so I can keep track of everything wish I had started last year.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> All good itching to get some squats done after a weekend off. Yeah they shot up but I did stop going out and purely train and eat constantly. I also put on a fair amount of fat which most people wouldnt want but I am confident I can get rid of the chub on my next cycle and gain a bit of strength. I ran 500 mg test e for about 20 weeks and dbol at 40mg for about 8 weeks I think. Lifts were roughly bench for 80 kg for 7 or 8 reps, squatting 120kg for 6 and deadlifting 140kg not sure on reps. I didnt write anything down though so its all give or take 10kg on lifts or a couple of weeks on cycle lengths etc. Much prefer having a journal on here so I can keep track of everything wish I had started last year.


Thats really good then. You 1rm's are really good and doing 220kg deads for 5 is crazy aswell. My bench is by far my strongest which is annoying but just need to work on grip and I will nail the deads. Squats are ok just struggle as I don't have a rack and don't want to go gym due to costs.

Thats a long cycle, was it your 1st?

I agree with the journal, I find it helps me focus aswell and also keep track of everything.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Found this and will be following closely mate!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Thats really good then. You 1rm's are really good and doing 220kg deads for 5 is crazy aswell. My bench is by far my strongest which is annoying but just need to work on grip and I will nail the deads. Squats are ok just struggle as I don't have a rack and don't want to go gym due to costs.
> 
> Thats a long cycle, was it your 1st?
> 
> I agree with the journal, I find it helps me focus aswell and also keep track of everything.


I am really happy with deadlifts if last year someone told me I was doing 220kg for 5 reps would have thought they were insane. I tried a pro hormone cycle and a 5 weeks test and tren cycle when I was 18 so a couple of years before that pic in the opening. I put on a bit of weight and strength but had no clue what I was doing and was taking reccys straight after cycles and drinking 3 or 4 days a week so never got good results and lost what I put on within a week of coming off. Looking back it was stupid but nothing I can do about it now. Stopped training after and ended up back down to 11 and a half stone at the start of last year. This was the first cycle I have done and had a rough idea what I was doing and actually started putting effort into the gym. I never use straps for deadlift and my grip was terrible at first but stick at it and it will get better, you deadlifting with 1 hand over 1 hand under? My upper body strength is terrible compared to lower so feel your pain there, once you get into a proper gym it will help I reckon.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Only just seen that video mate. Impressive weight man. Well done. Makes me want to do them.

How tall are you mate?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Only just seen that video mate. Impressive weight man. Well done. Makes me want to do them.
> 
> How tall are you mate?


 cheers. 5 foot 10 and a tiny bit, yes that tiny bit matters.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking good Kingdale. Very good mate, well done. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> cheers. 5 foot 10 and a tiny bit, yes that tiny bit matters.


Animal! :laugh:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> I am really happy with deadlifts if last year someone told me I was doing 220kg for 5 reps would have thought they were insane. I tried a pro hormone cycle and a 5 weeks test and tren cycle when I was 18 so a couple of years before that pic in the opening. I put on a bit of weight and strength but had no clue what I was doing and was taking reccys straight after cycles and drinking 3 or 4 days a week so never got good results and lost what I put on within a week of coming off. Looking back it was stupid but nothing I can do about it now. Stopped training after and ended up back down to 11 and a half stone at the start of last year. This was the first cycle I have done and had a rough idea what I was doing and actually started putting effort into the gym. I never use straps for deadlift and my grip was terrible at first but stick at it and it will get better, you deadlifting with 1 hand over 1 hand under? My upper body strength is terrible compared to lower so feel your pain there, once you get into a proper gym it will help I reckon.


God the change is crazy. I bet stopping the party lifestyle and sh!t diet has helped massively along with the cycle. I am really determined to get as far as possible natty(well in next 8 months) and then do a short cycle to see what I can achieve. I plan on going to a novice strongman event in April 2014 and see what I can do. You plan on anything like it??

I will have to start the gym at some point I think but would love to keep it to the minimum as I really enjoy training at home and it fits into my day alot better aswell.

I don't do one under one over on deads but after seeing you vid I will be giving it ago. I am not shocking at them, I started about 6 weeks ago doing them and I can get 125kg for 10 so not p!ss poor lol. Its just my grip.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> God the change is crazy. I bet stopping the party lifestyle and sh!t diet has helped massively along with the cycle. I am really determined to get as far as possible natty(well in next 8 months) and then do a short cycle to see what I can achieve. I plan on going to a novice strongman event in April 2014 and see what I can do. You plan on anything like it??
> 
> I will have to start the gym at some point I think but would love to keep it to the minimum as I really enjoy training at home and it fits into my day alot better aswell.
> 
> I don't do one under one over on deads but after seeing you vid I will be giving it ago. I am not shocking at them, I started about 6 weeks ago doing them and I can get 125kg for 10 so not p!ss poor lol. Its just my grip.


Would expect an instant change with changing your grip, If I did double over I doubt I would lift as much. Yeah I feel so much better for changing the life style, had a couple of mates in hospital for over doses lately so really makes you realise how stupid what I used to get upto was. Will never go back to all that. I am going to see where I am after my cut and decide from there what do competing wise would like to try powerlifting and strongman at some point hopefully towards the back end of this year or at somepoint next year. Once you start in a gym if it has good equipment you may change your mind some are total sh*t though and go upto 30kg dumbells with the worst machines ever.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Would expect an instant change with changing your grip, If I did double over I doubt I would lift as much. Yeah I feel so much better for changing the life style, had a couple of mates in hospital for over doses lately so really makes you realise how stupid what I used to get upto was. Will never go back to all that. I am going to see where I am after my cut and decide from there what do competing wise would like to try powerlifting and strongman at some point hopefully towards the back end of this year or at somepoint next year. Once you start in a gym if it has good equipment you may change your mind some are total sh*t though and go upto 30kg dumbells with the worst machines ever.


I bet that was scary having mates go in hospital. I know that when I have heard things similar it has made me happy to know I changed my life.

I only want to try the strongman side really but would like to watch the powerlifting aswell. I am aiming for this time next year as I think a few go on around then.

I just don't like the enviroment of a gym especially if you have some jobbed up d!cks in there at the same time. Used to go before but love training at home now.

I will definatly try the grip on Friday and let you know.

You enjoying the cardio?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> I bet that was scary having mates go in hospital. I know that when I have heard things similar it has made me happy to know I changed my life.
> 
> I only want to try the strongman side really but would like to watch the powerlifting aswell. I am aiming for this time next year as I think a few go on around then.
> 
> ...


Absolutely hate cardio. Just doing the cross trainer at the moment until I am abit fitter.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Absolutely hate cardio. Just doing the cross trainer at the moment until I am abit fitter.


Haha I only do power walking at the minute. I live in an area fully of hills though so its good, I want to get a treadmill though. What will you be going on to once your fitness is up?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Legs

Squats

70 kg x 8

100 kg x 5

140 kg x 5

180 kg x 3

180 kg x 2

160 kg x 4

Laying forward hamstring curl machine

75 lbs x 10

87.5 lbs x 10

100 lbs x 10

112.5 lbs x 8

125 lbs x 5

Seated calf raises

60 kg x 20

85 kg x 15

110 kg x 7

95 kg x 7

Leg extension

200 lbs x 15

200 lbs x 15

200 lbs x 15

Pretty good session was a couple of reps down on squats compared to the latest sessions but after being ill over the weekend and barely eating it was to be expected. By the time I had finished legs the gym was only open for 5 more mins so will have to get shoulders done before cardio tomorrow. Will video next weeks squats if all goes well, hopefully will manage 180 for 5 then.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Haha I only do power walking at the minute. I live in an area fully of hills though so its good, I want to get a treadmill though. What will you be going on to once your fitness is up?


Considering jogging but I am not sure if jogging at 17 and a half stone is a good idea for my joints. There is a cardio based class at an MMA place not far from me that I will probably try when I am alot fitter.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Shoulders

Strict military press

40 kg x 5

60 kg x 5

70 kg x 6

70 kg x 4

60 kg x 8

Seated lat raises

25 lbs x 12

25 lbs x 12

35 lbs x 6

30 lbs x 7

30 lbs x 8

Seated Dumbbell press

60 lbs x 10

70 lbs x 7

70 lbs x 5

Dumbell front raises

20 lbs x 10

20 lbs x 10

20 lbs x 10

4 sets of 20 reps on Bicep curl machine

25 minutes on the cross trainer.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Gear came today for my next cycle. Me and my mate ordered it to his house and his sister found it and called the police and one of my precious bottles of tren got smashed, disaster :crying: But luckily he managed to escape with the rest of the gear. For my next cycle I have

400 x 10 mg dbol

100 x 50mg Oxy's

3 vials of Trenabol ( 250mg test e, 100 mg tren e) I think

1 vial of tren e 200 left, did have 2.

Luckily I ordered a bit more than I need because had to spend a certain amount between us to get it for cheaper. Got some T3's and T5's coming from Dhacks also cant wait should be a good cycle.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

She called the police?? :lol: Why did she open the package?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> She called the police?? :lol: Why did she open the package?


No idea why she is a complete bitch, yeah called the police but luckily he got away with them and I have them all now. Not actually sure what would have happened if they came to the house and it was all there. Worst thing is our Dhacks and HCG order are going there this week. Just gutted I lost a bottle of tren just glad I ordered 1 more than I actually needed.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

30 mins done on the cross trainer the cardio is getting so much easier already. Chest and triceps tomorrow.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Just waiting for Dhacks to reply now  paid him on tuesday, got our HCG thank ****.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Chest and tri's

Bench

60 kg x 10

80 kg x 8

100 kg x 8

110 kg x 3

100 kg x 7

90 kg x 9

Dumbbell chest press

90 lbs x 4 After that poor effort and bench being lower than normal decided just to do lower weights and get a few more reps out.

75 lbs x 8

75 lbs x 7

Cable chest flies

20.5 kg x 10

22.5 kg x 10

22.5 kg x 10

22.5 kg x 10

Skull crushers drop setted with close grip bench

30 kg x 10 then 30 kg x 10

30 kg x 12 then 30 kg x 12

30 kg x 10 then 30 kg x 10

Cable tricep pulldowns

45 kg x 10

50 kg x 10

55 kg x 10

60 kg x 10

Not the best session reps slightly down on recent sessions on bench and dumbbell press but putting this down to being ill over the weekend and lack of calories, or all these massive cardio sessions sending me catabolic :whistling: after back tomorrow going to have the weekend off and get plenty of food down me and should be back to normal next week. Will video squats next week and maybe try 250kg dead next week depending on how tomorrow goes and video that if I do try it.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Gear came today for my next cycle. Me and my mate ordered it to his house and his sister found it and called the police and one of my precious bottles of tren got smashed, disaster :crying: But luckily he managed to escape with the rest of the gear. For my next cycle I have
> 
> 400 x 10 mg dbol
> 
> ...


Be Interested to see how You get on with the Orals mate!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Be Interested to see how You get on with the Orals mate!


Yeah I cant wait hoping to lose fat and gain strength, ended up buying more than I originally planned for this cycle. Couple months and I can get started on it. Not too sure what to expect not heard many on here using both at the same time.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Yeah I cant wait hoping to lose fat and gain strength, ended up buying more than I originally planned for this cycle. Couple months and I can get started on it. Not too sure what to expect not heard many on here using both at the same time.


Well I just got my npp, tren ace and test 500 delivered today. Cannot praise the oils enough.

Orals I'm wary most labs rbh would rather stock up on bulk powders and cap my own but if fusions turn out good then I'll probably use then as they are less hassle!

How much strength you looking to gain?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Just seen this!!! Heavy lifts going on man, nice deadlifting. You gotta pull that 250kg!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Well I just got my npp, tren ace and test 500 delivered today. Cannot praise the oils enough.
> 
> Orals I'm wary most labs rbh would rather stock up on bulk powders and cap my own but if fusions turn out good then I'll probably use then as they are less hassle!
> 
> How much strength you looking to gain?


Would like at least 20 kg on dead and squat and 10 kg on my bench not expecting massive amounts as I will be cutting. Just want to be leaner so can go for mass on my next cycle without being massively obese and hopefully get 300kg dead next year at some point. I used fake ROHM on my last cycle so I am guessing these are going to be amazing compared.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Just seen this!!! Heavy lifts going on man, nice deadlifting. You gotta pull that 250kg!!


Cheers, hopefully was planning on trying it tomorrow but this week hasnt being great strength wise.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Its not illegal to have steroids on you is it? Provided your not selling.

We're allowed to bring them in on a plane after all lol.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Its not illegal to have steroids on you is it? Provided your not selling.
> 
> We're allowed to bring them in on a plane after all lol.


Tbh after reading up on it I am still non the wiser to wether it is legal or illegal, they did however say they wont give me my vial back. Not massively bothered just relieved they didnt get all of it because that nearly happened.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aup mate, hows it going?

You had a lucky escape with your gear lol. You nearly lost you some hefty ££££.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, hows it going?
> 
> You had a lucky escape with your gear lol. You nearly lost you some hefty ££££.


All good mate back and biceps in an hour, you? Still waiting for last order aswell lets hope nothing goes wrong with that.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> All good mate back and biceps in an hour, you? Still waiting for last order aswell lets hope nothing goes wrong with that.


Not feeling to good today so with advice from @biglbs just going to go do what I want for today!! When you starting your cycle??


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Not feeling to good today so with advice from @biglbs just going to go do what I want for today!! When you starting your cycle??


1st of july if all goes well and no injuries etc.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> 1st of july if all goes well and no injuries etc.


And how many weeks is it? Your cutting on it aren't you?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> And how many weeks is it? Your cutting on it aren't you?


about 8 or 9 weeks I think, Yeah first time attempting to cut. Going to be hard considering how much I was eating on the bulk I am going to be starving.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> about 8 or 9 weeks I think, Yeah first time attempting to cut. Going to be hard considering how much I was eating on the bulk I am going to be starving.


I imagine it will be pretty tough mate. I feel for you lol.

I am going to attempt a lilttle cut beginning of June I reckon and see how I get on!!

Much planned for the weekend?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> I imagine it will be pretty tough mate. I feel for you lol.
> 
> I am going to attempt a lilttle cut beginning of June I reckon and see how I get on!!
> 
> Much planned for the weekend?


Going to see family and probably have a cheat weekend, being struggling to eat this week which is really unusual. Hoping pizza, monster and chocolate brownies will go down easier. You doing much?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Going to see family and probably have a cheat weekend, being struggling to eat this week which is really unusual. Hoping pizza, monster and chocolate brownies will go down easier. You doing much?


Not alot mate, probably have a BBQ if the weather stays good. Let my garden get a bit wild over winter so be sorting that aswell.

I find I struggle sometimes but I remember reading your an animal when it comes to food lol. You feeling better now then?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Not alot mate, probably have a BBQ if the weather stays good. Let my garden get a bit wild over winter so be sorting that aswell.
> 
> I find I struggle sometimes but I remember reading your an animal when it comes to food lol. You feeling better now then?


Yeah just dodgy appetite at the moment, all should be back to normal for next weeks training. Off to get ready for training inabit mate.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Another bad session, something is definitely not quite right this week. Weight is back up after it dropped a few kilos from last weekend but weights are feeling alot heavier and not managing the usual amount of reps. Only managed 220kg on deadlift twice today and I always put chalk on after 140 and with no chalk on 140 didnt even feel great and that is usually very easy, going to have a weekend of rest and plenty of food and should be back to normal next week.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Legs

Squats

70 kg x 5

100 kg x 5

140 kg x 3

180 kg x 5, My mate filmed it and will upload it when he is on the PC next. Looking back wish I had gone for a 6th rep think I could have done it.

140 kg x 10

Front Squats

60 kg x 10

70 kg x 10

80 kg x 10

First time I have done these properly so just did a light weight to get used to them

Seated calf raises

60 kg x 20

70 kg x 20

70 kg x 20

Session felt pretty good strength wise, going to increase the cardio I am doing this week and aim to do it on all my rest days and after chest and shoulder days.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Some of dales squats from today, Kind of dark but 180kg for 5 reps.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Will wear lighter pants next time, cant see the depth on that at all.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Harrison21 said:


> Some of dales squats from today, Kind of dark but 180kg for 5 reps.


nice work mate, top draw


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> nice work mate, top draw


Cheers mate, shame its so dark.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Didnt see you had a journal mate, subbed


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

you lifted it and done it good. you don't need to prove it to anyone except the guy with the barbell on his back :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

not bad squattage , vid shows you can do it but doesnt show if hitting depth for a pl meet but an inch or 2 high is fine oif not powerlifting imo .

:thumbup1:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> not bad squattage , vid shows you can do it but doesnt show if hitting depth for a pl meet but an inch or 2 high is fine oif not powerlifting imo .
> 
> :thumbup1:


will do it again in the next couple of weeks with my phone and lighter pants see if it makes a difference.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Chest, triceps and biceps

Bench

60 kg x 8

80 kg x 8

100 kg x 11

110 kg x 5

100 kg x 6

Dumbbell chest press

60 lbs x 10

70 lbs x 10

80 lbs x 10

100 lbs x 5

Machine chest flies

63 kg x 10

77 kg x 10

91 kg x 8

Behind head triceps exercise no idea what it is called



Bar + 20 kg 3 sets of 10 reps each

Cable tricep pulldowns

50 kg x 10

55 kg x 10

60 kg x 10

65 kg x 10

70 kg x 10

75 kg x 10

Bicep curl machine

Lightweight doesnt actually say a weight on it but did 20 reps, 20, 20 then 12.

Cable bicep curls

25 kg x 10

30 kg x 10

35 kg x 10

40 kg x 10

Got all the rest of my fat burners and adex etc now cant wait to get started with the cut. Going to be doing less sets of under 5 reps now dont want an injury now before I start my cut.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice work! I think that's good, looks like good enough depth to me, you'd be given that in a PL comp, but not in the GBPF if I was refereeing you, because I'd be jealous it's more than I can do.

Great work Dale!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice work! I think that's good, looks like good enough depth to me, you'd be given that in a PL comp, but not in the GBPF if I was refereeing you, because I'd be jealous it's more than I can do.
> 
> Great work Dale!


Cheers I am fairly sure they are to a decent depth but hard to say for definite without seeing it back in better quality. Had a couple of people in the gym mention how deep I squat so know they arent way too high. Will get a better video done soon. Just glad strength has gone back to normal after last weeks poor showing but guess everyone gets those weeks sometimes.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah,

Absolutely right Dale, what cycle are you doing then at the minute, your certainly bigger now then your very very first picture in this journal, I must admit I thought you were abit bigger but vid is so dark I cant say, Whats your bodyweight at the moment mate?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Absolutely right Dale, what cycle are you doing then at the minute, your certainly bigger now then your very very first picture in this journal, I must admit I thought you were abit bigger but vid is so dark I cant say, Whats your bodyweight at the moment mate?


I am not on anything at the moment being off for a couple of months and staying off for 2 more. Weight now is around 17 and a half stone put on around 6 stone give or take a few pounds since that first pic. Will get some pics up before I start my cycle in july, I am just a fat fu*k at the moment but should look decent after my cut.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

30 mins on the cross trainer done. Still very unfit but it is far easier than it was a few weeks ago


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Diet lately has being roughly

120g oats, whey,water

6 weetabix and full fat milk

120g oats, whey, water,

Peanut butter Sarnie with lemon curd and pint of milk

120g oats, whey, water

Meat/fish veg, spuds and Evoo and cheese.

Nice and easy amount to eat and quite nice not to be force feeding like on my bulk


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Can't wait to get started. Legs still hurting from front squats so think I will do shoulders today rather than back


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Shoulders and a bit of triceps afterwards

Strict military press

40 kg x 10

60 kg x 8

60 kg x 8

70 kg x 6

50 kg x 10

Seated lateral raises drop setted with Barbell front raises

10 kg x 10, 25 kg x 10

12 kg x 10, 25 kg x 10 some cheat reps towards the end

12 kg x 10, 25 kg x 5

Face pulls on the cable

45 kg x 10

55 kg x 10

60 kg x 15

70 kg x 10

Barbell shrugs dropsetted with 2 types of shrugs on a machine

70 kg x 15, 50 kg x 10, 50 kg x 10

100 kg x 10, 80 kg x 10, 80 kg x 2 grip failed going to start using chalk on shoulders day

100 kg x 10, 50 kg x 10, 50 kg x 5

Tricep cable pulls

27.5 kg x 15

32 kg x 15

36 kg x 15

41 kg x 15

45.5 kg x 15

50 kg x 15

54.5 x 15


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Back and biceps

Deadlift

60 kg x 8

100 kg x 5

140 kg x 5

180 kg x 3

220 kg x 3

180 kg x 7

Forgot my notepad so forgotten what weights I did for rest of exercises but did higher reps than normal and lighter weight on

Wide grip lat pulldowns, barbell rows, machine back flies and a few 20 reps sets on biceps. Few beers for the Fa cup final and cardio tomorrow.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Strong work there Dale.

Good JOB


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

That few beers turned into a lot too many beers, wouldn't be surprised if cardio didn't happen tomorrow. Saw a mate I hadn't seen for a while last night and he reminded me how skinny I was last year at this time and can remember starting training again just after he had told me how skiny I was. 6 stone in 12 months not so bad even if a lot of it is fat


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

kingdale said:


> That few beers turned into a lot too many beers, wouldn't be surprised if cardio didn't happen tomorrow. Saw a mate I hadn't seen for a while last night and he reminded me how skinny I was last year at this time and can remember starting training just after he had told me how skiny I was. 6 stone in 12 months not so bad even if a lot of it is fat


Wreckhead who was there last night who said you used to be skinny? Am gunna do some cardio soon!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Harrison21 said:


> Wreckhead who was there last night who said you used to be skinny? Am gunna do some cardio soon!


Antonio this time last year. Andy, chris, Ross, scoffie, Antonio, dani, Jayne and couple of other lasses I forgot their names. Feel like utter crap. The gym tomorrow is going to suck. Should have stayed in


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Chest and triceps

60 kg x 10

80 kg x 5

100 kg x 9

100 kg x 8

90 kg x 7

Dumbbell chest press

36 kg x 9

36 kg x 9

36 kg x 8

Cable chest flies

22.5 kg x 10

22.5 kg x 10

27.5 kg x 8

Triceps cable pulldowns

32 kg x 10

36 kg x 10

41 kg x 10

45.5 kg x 10

50 kg x 10

54.5 kg x 10

59 kg x 10

This maintaining is getting boring getting tempted to start my cutting cycle but going to resist temptation until 1st july. For cutting guys how often would you have a cheat day/ carb up?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good lifting.

For some reason Kingsdale seem like a good name for a bread manufacturer. Good day


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Legs

Squats

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 5

140 kg x 3

180 kg x 6 PB, last couple of reps started leaning forward too much but still pleased with that

180 kg x 4

Front squats

70 kg x 10

80 kg x 10

Seated calf raises

60 kg x 20

80 kg x 20

100 kg x 12

Hamstring curl

75 lbs x 10

87.5 lbs x 10

100 lbs x 10

Had to train while the gym was busy which I hate doing, not going to lie other than back squats I did majorly slack but still not a bad session. Didnt even take my phone to film squats after going out at the weekend expected a bad session and got a PB typical. Will video them again next week with a different camera and hope quality is better.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Drove past Macdonalds on the way back from the gym and now I cant stop craving one, Fu*k my unflavoured protein and oats I am getting 5 double cheeseburgers and some chicken nuggets.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

45 minutes on the cross trainer done, cardio is so boring.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm cutting and have eaten quarter pounders with cheese the past two days


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm cutting and have eaten quarter pounders with cheese the past two days


I am just getting it all out of my system going to eat very clean when I cut. When I bulked ate reasonably clean just being eating alot of crap since decided I want to stay at this weight till my cut. Your weight going down well?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll tell you tomorrow. I've just gone down a belt notch


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I'll tell you tomorrow. I've just gone down a belt notch


Cant wait to start cutting hopefully get back to a decent fitness


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Cant wait to start cutting hopefully get back to a decent fitness


I'll requote this a month into your cut :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Shoulders and calves

Strict military press

40 kg x 10

60 kg x 10

70 kg x 5

60 kg x 9

60 kg x 8

Seated dumbbell lateral raises dropsetted with barbel front raises

12 kg x 10 20 kg x 10

12 kg x 10 20 kg x 10

12 kg x 10 20 kg x 10

Dropsets of Barbell shrugs, some sort of reverse machine shurgs, normal machine shrugs.

60 kg x 15 60 kg x 15 60 kg x 15

80 kg x 10 80 kg x 10 80 kg x 10

100 kg x 10 80 kg x 10 80 kg x 10

Dumbbell shoulder press

60 lbs x 10

60 lbs x 8

Calves

Seated calf raises

60 kg x 20

80 kg x 15

Dropset 90 kg x 15, 80 kg x 14, 60 kg x 14

Standing calf raises drop set to finish off on

106 kg x 15, 88 kg x 15, 70 kg x 15, 52 kg x 15

Pretty good session my calves were dead after the drop sets.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Absolutely killing it man. some lifting!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Quick few sets on arms then some cardio

Close grip bench

40 kg x 15

50 kg x 15

60 kg x 15

70 kg x 10

80 kg x 7

Skull crushers

35 kg x 8

35 kg x 8

3 sets of 20 reps on bicep curl machine probably totally pointless but I quite like the pump

25 mins on the cross trainer


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Back

Deadlift

60 kg x 8

100 kg x 5

140 kg x 3

180 kg x 2

220 kg x 4

220 kg x 1

Barbell rows

60 kg x 10

80 kg x 10

100 kg x 5

90 kg x 8

Wide grip lat pulldowns

63 kg x 10 Drop set 42 kg x 10

77 kg x 10 DS 49 kg x 10

84 kg x 9 DS 56 kg x 10

Close grip pulldowns

70 kg x 8 DS 56 kg x 10

77 kg x 8 DS 56 kg x 10


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Chest and triceps

Bench

60 kg x 10

80 kg x 10

100 kg x 5

110 kg x 5

100 kg x 6

Hammer strength

35 kg a side x 12

40 kg x 8

50 kg x 5

20 kg x 18

Tricep cable pulldown

45 kg x 12

50 kg x 12

55 kg x 12

Dumbbell flies

30 lbs x 12

40 lbs x 10

50 lbs x 8

Tricep extension machine

40 lbs x 15

50 lbs x 12

50 lbs x 10

Pretty busy so was just a case of using what you can get on. Barely any rests inbetween sets just swapping with training partner and then doing the next set straight away.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Quite a strong cnut you eh


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Quite a strong cnut you eh


Cheers, slowly getting there.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Started back last week myself after 3-4 weeks oout of the gym and wow i feel weak as fcuk and the next few days are spent moaning about how much pain im in lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Started back last week myself after 3-4 weeks oout of the gym and wow i feel weak as fcuk and the next few days are spent moaning about how much pain im in lol


Muscle memory is great though will be back to your past size and strength nice and quickly. The first few weeks arent much fun though.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Think il start a wee journal to see how the strength improves although im not eating alot of cals trying to shift a bit bf so might not really go up much at all


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Think il start a wee journal to see how the strength improves although im not eating alot of cals trying to shift a bit bf so might not really go up much at all


I think it helps with motivation, I am much less likely to go and do a terrible session if I know I have to write it down on here afterwards. Also can look back at what you have done, wish I started one last year.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

kingdale said:


> I think it helps with motivation, I am much less likely to go and do a terrible session if I know I have to write it down on here afterwards. Also can look back at what you have done, wish I started one last year.


Aye thats true

I had one before and just ended up slacking on updating it

fcuk it im doing it!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

40 minutes on the cross trainer tonight


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Will follow this nice lifts mate.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Legs

Squats

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 5

140 kg x 2

180 kg x 6

180 kg x 4

180 kg x 2

140 kg x 10

140 kg x 8

Bit of hamstrings and calves to finish. Trained on my own today so didnt video it again, will get it done eventually. Got asked to spot someone on bench and halfway through his set a drop of sweat fell off my face and straight into his eye, slightly awkward.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Going to start doing more compound sets less other exercises like todays session again I think. I go through stages of that then swapping to loads of drop sets then more isolation to keep me from getting bored. But on definitely going to concentrate on the compound when I am back on cycle.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thats alot of squats! funny though as the other day I was thinking how much i hate doing legs apart from squats so do you think doing 9 sets of squats then calf raises would be just as good as say 3 sets of squats 3 ham curls 3 quad ext?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

In mate,interesting to follow and well done so far


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Interesting pattern of sets on squats - any reason or just what felt comfortable?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice squatting matey


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Thats alot of squats! funny though as the other day I was thinking how much i hate doing legs apart from squats so do you think doing 9 sets of squats then calf raises would be just as good as say 3 sets of squats 3 ham curls 3 quad ext?


Would still chuck in some hamstring work In there. But worth giving it a go if you would enjoy it more, going to start doing more sets of deads aswell from now on


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> nice squatting matey


Cheers mate, can wait to get on cycle and get cracking with this cut


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

M_at said:


> Interesting pattern of sets on squats - any reason or just what felt comfortable?


I like to just warm up and save energy and get a set out which is a struggle for 5-7 reps then another 1 or 2 more sets at the same weight the a couple of hypertrophy sets after. During this log have sometimes just done 1 heavier set but I have slacked slightly because I am just wanting to stay at this weight/strength till my cut just being keeping stuff ticking over really


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Shoulders

Strict military press

40 kg x 10

60 kg x 5

70 kg x 7

70 kg x 6

60 kg x 8

60 kg x 7

50 kg x 8

50 kg x 8

Seated lateral raises drop setted with barbell front raises

20 lbs x 10, 20 kg x 10

20 lbs x 10, 20 kg x 10

20 lbs x 10, 20 kg x 10

Shrug frame

40 kg x 15

60 kg x 15

80 kg x 13

Good session was in and out in about 35 minutes.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Strict military press
> 
> ...


Military press was that with barbell?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Military press was that with barbell?


Yeah my shoulders are pretty weak compared to the rest of my body.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice and fast in/out,great work buddy.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Nice and fast in/out,great work buddy.


Any tips on how to bring up shoulder strength on my next cycle? It's my shoulders that are stopping me from entering a strongman comp at the moment


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Any tips on how to bring up shoulder strength on my next cycle? It's my shoulders that are stopping me from entering a strongman comp at the moment


i know you didnt ask me and mine arent the strongest around but ...

mine improved masively just focusing everything on strict standing press, no iso stuff just all out pressing once a week heavy triples and 5;s then some blood rushing sets at 6-10 reps


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> i know you didnt ask me and mine arent the strongest around but ...
> 
> mine improved masively just focusing everything on strict standing press, no iso stuff just all out pressing once a week heavy triples and 5;s then some blood rushing sets at 6-10 reps


Will concentrate on lower reps when I am back on cycle then I think. Started cutting down on isolation exercises anyway not sure why I ended doing so many since i started maintaining anyway


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Any tips on how to bring up shoulder strength on my next cycle? It's my shoulders that are stopping me from entering a strongman comp at the moment


Get on smithy and use it as a tool for the weak part of lift,by concentrating on 'rocking' the weight just each side of the weak part for you.

Follow that with very explosive smithy presses,to the point where you are almost throwing it in the air.Try one of my workouts buddy,from my journal,i did a good one for you a few days back


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Yeah my shoulders are pretty weak compared to the rest of my body.


Same mate ive had a dodgy shoulder for years and dont like going to heavy as just ends up aggraviting it moreso I use lighter weight and higher rep range when pressing then try go a bit heavier on isolation things

I noticed you never done anything for rear delts do you do those on back day?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Same mate ive had a dodgy shoulder for years and dont like going to heavy as just ends up aggraviting it moreso I use lighter weight and higher rep range when pressing then try go a bit heavier on isolation things
> 
> I noticed you never done anything for rear delts do you do those on back day?


When I do seated lat raises I sometimes lean far forward and can feel it there. After my cut ill see which bits are lacking and change routine if needed.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Late in subbed!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Will get some starting fat [email protected] pics up at the end of next month, be warned it ain't pretty. With my planned cycle and diet. I am thinking of starting my cut on 3k calories or do you think I should start higher? Will be doing a fair bit of cardio want some of my old fitness back


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Cardio with a little bit of arms first

Seated hammer curls

25 lbs x 12

50 lbs x 8 DS 25 lbs x 12

50 lbs x 8 DS 25 lbs x 12

50 lbs x 8 DS 25 lbs x 12

3 or 4 sets of 20 reps on bicep curl machine

Skull crushers dropsetted with close grip bench

35 kg x 10, 35 kg x 10

40 kg x 10, 35 kg x 10

40 kg x 10, 35 kg x 10

30 mins on the cross trainer


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Crumpet workout a?

You out tonight:whistling:?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Crumpet workout a?
> 
> You out tonight:whistling:?


Nope might have a few beers at home with my dad, I am trying to avoid going out too often might have 1 more night out before my cut though. You upto much this weekend?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Nope might have a few beers at home with my dad, I am trying to avoid going out too often might have 1 more night out before my cut though. You upto much this weekend?


Yes ,we are away from tomorrow,in our caravan,got 10 rumps to assist bbq's!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Yes ,we are away from tomorrow,in our caravan,got 10 rumps to assist bbq's!


Sounds good could just eat a steak. I try to keep nights to once every 2-4 weeks at the moment helps with my training so much never got anywhere when I used to drink every weekend.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Sounds good could just eat a steak. I try to keep nights to once every 2-4 weeks at the moment helps with my training so much never got anywhere when I used to drink every weekend.


Mate i was a ****head for years,until joining here,then i battled it,now i only drink on occasion,a bottle of wine sees me mashed,i kinda don't like the feeling any more ,so rare to drink at all.....it does fook things up


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Dale, it's all looking like it's coming together nicely man. Good Job keep it up.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Back

Deadlift

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 5

140 kg x 2

180 kg x 2

220 kg x 3

Barbell Rows

60 kg x 10

80 kg x 8

100 kg x 5

70 kg x 10

70 kg x 10

Wide grip lat pulldowns

125 lbs x 12

137.5 lbs x 10

150 lbs x 8

Close grip lat pulldowns

125 lbs x 10

137.5 x 10

Machine back flies

49 kg x 10

63 kg x 10

77 kg x 6

Had a tiny bit of pain in my lower back and right bicep today so decided to take it easy dont fancy either turning into a proper injury. Kept weights to a comfortable amount of reps didnt fancy getting to the point of hacking deadlifts or bending back too much when I am not 100%. Rest day tomorrow and all should be back to normal for next week.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

kingdale said:


> Back
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> ...


Good decent back workout there mate,,,

Even tho we we had a tiffle lately lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> Good decent back workout there mate,,,
> 
> Even tho we we had a tiffle lately lol


 :beer: cheers. Would have liked to get more reps out and do more sets on deads but not worth it if you arent 100%


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

kingdale said:


> :beer: cheers. Would have liked to get more reps out and do more sets on deads but not worth it if you arent 100%


Was reading through your journal mate,,your going well keep it up:thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice session there Dale. Good Work Mucka.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice session there Dale. Good Work Mucka.


Cheers mate. Can't wait to get cracking with this cut start seeing some progress again maintaining is no fun at all


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Deadlift
> 
> 220 kg x 3


Very nice.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Chest triceps

Bench

60 kg x 10

80 kg x 5

100 kg x 10

110 kg x 5

110 kg x 4

100 kg x 6

90 kg x 6

Dumbbell chest press

50 lbs x 12

70 lbs x 10

80 lbs x 8

90 lbs x 6

Machine chest flies

70 kg x 10

77 kg x 10

84 kg x 10

91 kg x 7

Tricep cable pulldown

54.5 kg x 23

50 kg x 8

45.5 kg x 7

41 kg x 8

36 kg x 7

No rest inbetween those sets at all

Legs tomorrow will video 180 kg for 5 or 6 reps and hope this phone is better than the one I used for the last video.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like your coming on with your bench was is your desired target mate?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Looks like your coming on with your bench was is your desired target mate?


 Long term as much as possible I just want to be a mass monster with big lifts in 4 or 5 years. Would like 150kg 1 rep max after this cutting cycle.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Long term as much as possible I just want to be a mass monster with big lifts in 4 or 5 years. Would like 150kg 1 rep max after this cutting cycle.


I thought I was asking for alot.

Sure you'll get it Dale. :thumb:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Long term as much as possible I just want to be a mass monster with big lifts in 4 or 5 years. Would like 150kg 1 rep max after this cutting cycle.


You don't seem too far off it mate. I'll be happy if I exit my cut keeping a 105kg 1RM.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

M_at said:


> You don't seem too far off it mate. I'll be happy if I exit my cut keeping a 105kg 1RM.


I will be using a fair bit of gear compared to my last cycle So will be pretty disappointed if I don't put on some decent strength even though it is a cut.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

M_at said:


> You don't seem too far off it mate. I'll be happy if I exit my cut keeping a 105kg 1RM.


I will be using a fair bit of gear compared to my last cycle So will be pretty disappointed if I don't put on some decent strength even though it is a cut.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

kingdale said:


> I will be using a fair bit of gear compared to my last cycle So will be pretty disappointed if I don't put on some decent strength even though it is a cut.


Yeah I'm on about 6mg a day :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If I can gain strength on a cut natty. U can beast it mate


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> If I can gain strength on a cut natty. U can beast it mate


Should be able to hopefully, only 5 weeks to go. Your injury any better yet?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's starting to feel good enough to train now. I might give it a go tomorrow.

It feels a lifetime since I trained


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Legs

Squats

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 5

140 kg x 2

180 kg x 6

180 kg x 2

140 kg x 10

Front squats

60 kg x 10

70 kg x 10

80 kg x 10

Seated calf raises

60 kg x 20

85 kg x 20

95 kg x 12

95 kg x 12

Seated hamstring curls

75 lbs x 12

87.5 lbs x 12

112.5 x 10

Leg extension

200 lbs x 15

200 lbs x 15

200 lbs x 15

Good session quads destroyed. Got a video of 180 x 6, looked much better quality than the last one, mate will upload it some point today probably.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

solid session

good to see some fronties thrown in too


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> solid session
> 
> good to see some fronties thrown in too


I hate them but going to do them at least once every 2 weeks. Going to keep speed deads and good mornings in aswell once I am back to trying to gain strength, lazy I know but can't be bothered to do them when I am happy to stay at the same size/strength.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Some of Dales squatting from today


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Keep an eye on your right leg mate - looked a little uneven on the last couple there.

But the strength is bloody impressive.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

M_at said:


> Keep an eye on your right leg mate - looked a little uneven on the last couple there.
> 
> But the strength is bloody impressive.


Aye, was much more of a struggle this week than it was last week, nearly failed last rep. Managed a set of 4 reps then 2 after last week only a set of 2 reps after this week though


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Aye, was much more of a struggle this week than it was last week, nearly failed last rep. Managed a set of 4 reps then 2 after last week only a set of 2 reps after this week though


It's still reps with my 1RM though :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Shoulders

Strict military press

40 kg x 10

60 kg x 5

70 kg x 7

80 kg x 4 PB

70 kg x 7

60 kg x 8

Seated lat raises

40 lbs x 8

35 lbs x 10

35 lbs x 8

35 lbs x 7

Good session very happy with PB on 80 kg military press especially after 70 kg x 7 which is an equal PB I think. Gym was packed so just a quick get it done and out session. Decided for the first 8 weeks of my cycle I am going to try training biceps and triceps alot more often alot of people in the 30 day arms challenge seemed to get better results from it, as long as it doesnt effect my compound lifts I will give it a go.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Nice session.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Going to see family for the weekend and doubt I will have time to get to the gym today. Will get back done on Monday when I am back or may try find a gym to go to over the weekend but the closest one to there is terrible. Will get some cardio done even I I don't make it to the gym might go for a short jog I doubt I will make it far.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Booked into a posh gym tomorrow might make a nice change


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Just did a mile and a half jog, the first time I have jogged for at least 9 months good god I am unfit. Started on a steep hill which wasn't a great idea. Wasn't as slow as I thought I would be.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Some good work in here Dale keep at it m8.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> Some good work in here Dale keep at it m8.


Cheers will do. deads tomorrow can't wait.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Back

Deadlift

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 5

150 kg x 3

180 kg x 2

220 kg x 3

220 kg x 3

180 kg x 3 didn't put clips on and plates came apart

180 kg x 6

Was an truly awful gym 1 Olympic bar but they charge £15 for a 1 off visit, good job the first visit was free. Callouses came off on deads and the machines were really bad tried a couple and called it a day. One of the personal trainers asked if I was a power lifter so ill let them off for wasting my time getting there.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I miss deadlifting


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I miss deadlifting


Bet you do, would struggle to stay motivated for training without squats and deads. Going to try a physio or anything for your back?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I think so. I'm going mad. Cardio and no lifting is ghey. I just remembered an old mate is a physio. I'll see if I can get mate rates


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I think so. I'm going mad. Cardio and no lifting is ghey. I just remembered an old mate is a physio. I'll see if I can get mate rates


Hopefully it will help never had to use one so no idea if they will help much. I need my old fitness back, beginning to regret getting tren i cant see me managing to improve mine much on it. That jog last night depressed me last year could do just over 3 miles in 20-21 minutes and comfortably do 6 miles. I really need to sort my form on heavier sets I just end up using too much back. I know it is just a matter of time until I mess up my back up. Can't you even do the static bikes in the gym? Wouldn't have thought sitting upright on them would be too bad for the back.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Hopefully it will help never had to use one so no idea if they will help much. I need my old fitness back, beginning to regret getting tren i cant see me managing to improve mine much on it. That jog last night depressed me last year could do just over 3 miles in 20-21 minutes and comfortably do 6 miles. I really need to sort my form on heavier sets I just end up using too much back. I know it is just a matter of time until I mess up my back up. Can't you even do the static bikes in the gym? Wouldn't have thought sitting upright on them would be too bad for the back.


Definitely look after your back mate - I left mine alone for ages and screwed it up. My deadlift is way below what it should be and only just working it back to form now.

Walking is good for the lower back - or at least it is for me. So I end up using the treadmill on an incline.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Hopefully it will help never had to use one so no idea if they will help much. I need my old fitness back, beginning to regret getting tren i cant see me managing to improve mine much on it. That jog last night depressed me last year could do just over 3 miles in 20-21 minutes and comfortably do 6 miles. I really need to sort my form on heavier sets I just end up using too much back. I know it is just a matter of time until I mess up my back up. Can't you even do the static bikes in the gym? Wouldn't have thought sitting upright on them would be too bad for the back.


I did nearly 2 hours on the cross trainer and that was ok


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Boring as feck though


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Boring as feck though


Yeah it is dreadful but think I will be doing most of my cardio for the cut on them. Calf pumps are too bad for jogging.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Bet you do, would struggle to stay motivated for training without squats and deads. Going to try a physio or anything for your back?


Snap. Ive not got the same excitement for a back session anymore. I feel like a chest and bicep boy when im unable to go to my limit with deadlifts.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Snap. Ive not got the same excitement for a back session anymore. I feel like a chest and bicep boy when im unable to go to my limit with deadlifts.


I've lost excitement since I can't do ANY lifts

/sulk


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Snap. Ive not got the same excitement for a back session anymore. I feel like a chest and bicep boy when im unable to go to my limit with deadlifts.


I used to be the same with back when my grip sucked. Back without decent deadlifts is a crap session. Considering starting this cut in the next 2 weeks I didn't mind being fat In winter but being fat in this heat is no fun.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Shoulders

Strict military press

40 kg x 10

60 x 5

80 x 6 PB

90 kg x 1 PB was so close to getting a 2nd one out

70 kg x 7

60 kg x 8

Seated lateral raises

25 lbs x 12

30 lbs x 12

35 lbs x 9

35 lbs x 8

Standing Barbell front raises

25 kg x 10

30 kg x 7

30 kg x 8


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Strict military press
> 
> ...


Great pressing


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Great pressing


Cheers. Going to keep to heavier weight less reps on that and bench now. Really want to bring them both up a bit on this cut.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Chest

Bench 60 kg x 10

80 kg x 5

110 kg x 6 was training with someone different and he started helping too early think I would have got 7 

110 kg x 5

100 kg x 8

100 kg x 5

Machine chest flies

70 kg x 10

77 kg x 10

98 kg x 6

Incline bench on the smith

60 kg x 10 shoulder was hurting so stayed light

70 kg x 10

80 kg x 10

Tricep cables pull downs

45.5 kg x 20

50 kg x 20

54.5 kg 12

10 mins treadmill

20 mins cross trainer.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

kingdale said:


> 110 kg x 6 was training with someone different and he started helping too early think I would have got 7


I've found I have to be very specific when benching with a random spotter. Don't touch the bar until it stops moving altogether usually.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

M_at said:


> I've found I have to be very specific when benching with a random spotter. Don't touch the bar until it stops moving altogether usually.


Yeah I will have to do that. Some people also never let go of the bar, does my nut in.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Legs

Squats

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 5 felt heavier than normal knew then it was going to be a turd session

140 kg x 2

180 kg x 4

140 kg x 7 could have done more but everything just felt a struggle so sacked off squats

Hamstring curl machine

75 lbs x 12

100 lbs x 12

112 lbs x 12

125 lbs x 8

Seated calf raises

50 kg x 20

70 kg x 20

80 kg x 20

Leg extension

200 lbs x 15

200 lbs x 15

200 lbs x 15

Instantly lose interest in the session if I don't get my usual reps out on the heavier sets.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Instantly lose interest in the session if I don't get my usual reps out on the heavier sets.


No, no, no, no, no. You make it a speed and power session if the weights aren't as high as you want. The kind where you're smashing the weights into the stoppers on the machine and making a ton of noise


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Arms and cardio

Seated hammer curls

25 lbs x 20

40 lbs x 10 Ds 25 lbs x 10

40 lbs x 8 Ds 25 lbs x 8

40 lbs x 8 Ds 30 lbs x 8

3 sets of 20 reps on hammer curl mahine

Close grip bench

70 kg x 10

70 kg x 10

70 kg x 10

Cable tricep pulls downs

40 kg x 12

45 kg x 12

50 kg x 12

55 kg x 12

60 kg x 12

25 mins on the cross trainer


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Back

Deadlift

60 kg x 10

100 kg x 5

140 kg x 2

180 kg x 11 callouses came off again every ****ing week

180 kg x 10

Did a couple sets of lat pulls downs then decided I couldn't be bothered, really can't be @rsed with the gym at the moment.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

kingdale said:


> 180 kg x 11 callouses came off again every ****ing week


Moisturiser. Use something decent like the Nutrogena unscented - http://www.neutrogena.co.uk/product/hand/norwegian-formula-unscented-hand-cream - otherwise they will keep coming off. The other option is to take some sandpaper to them and file them down before you lift.



kingdale said:


> Did a couple sets of lat pulls downs then decided I couldn't be bothered, really can't be @rsed with the gym at the moment.


If I was pulling 180 for reps until my callouses came off I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Cheers mate ill have to give something else a go, back workouts keep getting messed up because of it. Was in the mood to do loads of sets of deads aswell but i was just getting blood on the bar. Being a pretty turd week at the gym think ill just do cardio tomorrow have a bit of a rest. Sure when I am cutting and seeing progress again ill happy and motivated again.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Great Session mate.

YUCK YUCK YUCK YUCK! I don't like the feel of those high reps on deadlifts that would cause me serious pain.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Back
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> ...


We all have these days mate,that was earlier,tomorrow will be far better,perhaps you need a week out?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> We all have these days mate,that was earlier,tomorrow will be far better,perhaps you need a week out?


Definitely going to do lower the weights and do more reps like I did today. Want to come into my next cycle in 3 weeks nice and fresh. Also think 3 weeks off heavier weight and ill be raring to get going again. You have a good weekend away mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Definitely going to do lower the weights and do more reps like I did today. Want to come into my next cycle in 3 weeks nice and fresh. Also think 3 weeks off heavier weight and ill be raring to get going again. You have a good weekend away mate?


Lovely,went to steam rally and stuff,but why this cold wind?Bloody jet stream !


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

looking at yr program, how abt not training back day after arms, my two cents... i reckon hit back b4 arms, u will be suprised...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

greekgod said:


> looking at yr program, how abt not training back day after arms, my two cents... i reckon hit back b4 arms, u will be suprised...


Yeah I agree, I don't really have a set routine so just randomly throw in an arms sometimes but the day before back isnt a good day for it, could feel biceps going first on the couple of sets of pull downs I did.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Try them on back day itself.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

M_at said:


> Try them on back day itself.


That's what I used to do. I have being slacking the last few months on arms though and sometimes went a while without training them at all. On cycle for the first 8 weeks while I am on orals going to try training them 4 days a week + because alot of people on the arms challenge rated it. I personally can't see it helping a right lot and impacting my pressing badly but going to try it. Then after that back to once a week and not before back as Greek said.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strong shoulder pressing mate


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> strong shoulder pressing mate


Cheers, doing less light weight sets and more heavier like you suggested helped me get pb's straight away thanks. Will be keeping it like that for my cut.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Cheers, doing less light weight sets and more heavier like you suggested helped me get pb's straight away thanks. Will be keeping it like that for my cut.


good man, just dont drop food too quick too soon mate keep that strength and muscle there


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> good man, just dont drop food too quick too soon mate keep that strength and muscle there


 I am going to start on 3500 calories I think keep it like that for a couple of weeks and decide if it needs changing.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I am going to start on 3500 calories I think keep it like that for a couple of weeks and decide if it needs changing.


Eating 3500 calories, to cut? Sounds like heaven :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Eating 3500 calories, to cut? Sounds like heaven :lol:


I can see it having to come down quite quickly unfortunately. Going to do cardio everyday though so might get away with cutting on fairly high calories.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Bit of abs tonight and 40 mins on the cross trainer done.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey mate hows it goin? When you getting back on the juice?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Hey mate hows it goin? When you getting back on the juice?


Not too bad just enjoying these last few weeks of eating bad foods. 3 weeks until the cycle starts can't wait looking forward to shifting this lard.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

What sort of % do you reckon you're at mate?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> What sort of % do you reckon you're at mate?


No Idea but it is very high, will get some pics up before I start. I knew I would gain alot of fat bulking on the amount of food I did, good for strength gains but not sure i will bulk that quickly again. I am naturally skinny so can't see me struggling to lose the fat got t3's, clen and Eca aswell and using fairly big dosages for cycle so as long as I don't get injured should manage a pretty good transformation.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> No Idea but it is very high, will get some pics up before I start. I knew I would gain alot of fat bulking on the amount of food I did, good for strength gains but not sure i will bulk that quickly again. I am naturally skinny so can't see me struggling to lose the fat got t3's, clen and Eca aswell and using fairly big dosages for cycle so as long as I don't get injured should manage a pretty good transformation.


Well you definitely don't do things half assed lol. Looking forward to seeing the change mate


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> Well you definitely don't do things half assed lol. Looking forward to seeing the change mate


Should be good, know I have diet and training in place now after getting decent gains this year so going to up the dosages and see where I can get in the next few years.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

10 mins treadmill

30 mins on the cross trainer

Quick few sets on abs didnt do much as they were still killing from yesterday

Fitness is alot better than it was a couple of months ago, its still bad but heading in the right direction. Would like to get alot fitter on the cut but I am not sure if that is going to happen on tren or not.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Legs

Squats

60 kg x 8

100 kg x 5

140 kg x 17

140 kg x 15

Standing calf raises

88 kg x 20

97 kg x 20

106 kg x 20

Hamstring curl machine

75 lbs x 20

Took an Eca as a pre workout and It made me feel like utter crap, heart beating uncomfortably quick and struggling to get great back after sets and then I threw up in my mouth on the hamstring machine. Wont be using that around my workouts again. Another workout to add to my theme of terrible workouts of late.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear man, You've got some serious volume there buddy.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Legs
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


15 and 17 reps at 140 is not exactly 'terrible' to be frank! Hope the feeling's gone now though, just keep pushing through man


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ncedmonds said:


> 15 and 17 reps at 140 is not exactly 'terrible' to be frank! Hope the feeling's gone now though, just keep pushing through man


Yeah it has stopped now, aye was reasonably happy with the squats just go there early as fancied doing lots of volume but ended up feeling like death after 1 working set.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry to here about the ECA experience.

I can't wait to have a work out that 'bad' I got DOMS reading it 

Love this journal


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Fcking hell! You sure it wasnt the 17rep squats with 140kg that made you throw up? Some lifting!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Sorry to here about the ECA experience.
> 
> I can't wait to have a work out that 'bad' I got DOMS reading it
> 
> Love this journal


I just don't seem to get on with stims at the gym I don't think. Was happy with what I did just not happy if I don't get everything done i had planned. Wanted some 20 rep sets done on leg extension and leg press, will get it done next week.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Fcking hell! You sure it wasnt the 17rep squats with 140kg that made you throw up? Some lifting!


Pretty sure it was the Eca every time I have tried a stim at the gym It has either done nothing or make me feel like crap. Lesson learnt will leave them alone now.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

30 mins on the cross trainer


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Pretty sure it was the Eca every time I have tried a stim at the gym It has either done nothing or make me feel like crap. Lesson learnt will leave them alone now.


What others have you been using?

Have to admit the caffeine based stims don't tend to touch me that much anymore.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

M_at said:


> What others have you been using?
> 
> Have to admit the caffeine based stims don't tend to touch me that much anymore.


Have tried jack3d, thunderbolt and another couple of pre workouts all either did nothing or similar effects to Eca. I also tried a Eca ages ago before a jog and it made me feel awful I just assumed that it was what ever else that was in the chesteeze but was probably the Eca. Was hoping I could use Eca when I am on lower calories towards the end of my cut but won't be using another stim.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Have tried jack3d, thunderbolt and another couple of pre workouts all either did nothing or similar effects to Eca. I also tried a Eca ages ago before a jog and it made me feel awful I just assumed that it was what ever else that was in the chesteeze but was probably the Eca. Was hoping I could use Eca when I am on lower calories towards the end of my cut but won't be using another stim.


It's ephedrine mate,jittery sick feeling....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh yes and fookin good squats mate:thumb:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Oh yes and fookin good squats mate:thumb:


Cheers mate, ill get 20 done before this cut hopefully.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Cheers mate, ill get 20 done before this cut hopefully.


Or die.but no surrender,that is the way to greatness mate!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

biglbs said:


> It's ephedrine mate,jittery sick feeling....


Which is the proof mine is real :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Shoulders

Strict military press

40 kg x 10

70 kg x 8

70 kg x 8

70 kg x 7

70 kg x 7

Seated lat raises

12 kg x 12

12 kg x 12

12 kg x 12

12 kg x 12

Seated plate loaded shoulder press machine

50 kg x 12

80 kg x 8

80 kg x 7

80 kg x 5

Reduced calories again have taken out a shake and 120g oats to slowly get used to eating less.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Strong shoulders again mate.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

M_at said:


> Strong shoulders again mate.


Cheers, really wanted to try 90 for 2 was so close last time but resisted temptations just taking it easy until my cut. If I got injured now trying a pb would be gutted.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Strict military press
> 
> ...


Horrible isn't it, but gotta do what you gotta do.

Strong workout again though man :thumbup1:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ncedmonds said:


> Horrible isn't it, but gotta do what you gotta do.
> 
> Strong workout again though man :thumbup1:


Cheers, I am not struggling just yet but a few weeks into my cut and it could be a different story.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Cheers, I am not struggling just yet but a few weeks into my cut and it could be a different story.


Fair enough, how many cals you going to cut on?

I'm getting more and more cravings as the weeks wear on haha, but week Monday is my cheat day, last exam and all that so going out for a meal with the fam and a few drinks with the friends to celebrate end of school forever. Been completely clean for 7weeks though to earn it haha.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You sound like a right miserable negative cnut lately mate lol

Had some excellent sessions by the looks of it reading through this, stop putting yourself down! Lol

Maybe a week out will do you some good? Physically and mentally?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ncedmonds said:


> Fair enough, how many cals you going to cut on?
> 
> I'm getting more and more cravings as the weeks wear on haha, but week Monday is my cheat day, last exam and all that so going out for a meal with the fam and a few drinks with the friends to celebrate end of school forever. Been completely clean for 7weeks though to earn it haha.


I never actually count calories but will start for the cut, will start on 3500 and keep it there for a few weeks but can see me having to move it down. Really looking forward to shifting some of this lard, bulked way too quickly to be honest. Was good for strength but look like sh!t. Definitely earnt it mate, got to try get a balance and still have a social life. How long are you planning to cut for?


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

kingdale said:


> I never actually count calories but will start for the cut, will start on 3500 and keep it there for a few weeks but can see me having to move it down. Really looking forward to shifting some of this lard, bulked way too quickly to be honest. Was good for strength but look like sh!t. Definitely earnt it mate, got to try get a balance and still have a social life. How long are you planning to cut for?


Week on Monday is the end of like the first limit I'd set. After that I'm not 'cutting' as such but more recomp. l'm gonna go to training twice a week per session, there's a long post about it in my journal. So up the food a lot, but hopefully keeping up the cardio and the intense weights session will see me continue to cut down the flab  . Might not try the ridiculous rep squats I did today though with twice a week training!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> You sound like a right miserable negative cnut lately mate lol
> 
> Had some excellent sessions by the looks of it reading through this, stop putting yourself down! Lol
> 
> Maybe a week out will do you some good? Physically and mentally?


I am fine, there has just being something go wrong at loads of sessions and don't get what I planned done. Usually happens once every few weeks but being loads of them lately does my nut in. Just doing lighter weight an higher reps give my body a bit of a rest.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

kingdale said:


> I am fine, there has just being something go wrong at loads of sessions and don't get what I planned done. Usually happens once every few weeks but being loads of them lately does my nut in. Just doing lighter weight an higher reps give my body a bit of a rest.


Nah I know what you mean mate it be very frustrating, happens alot to me too lol your still beasting it so that's all tht counts.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ncedmonds said:


> Week on Monday is the end of like the first limit I'd set. After that I'm not 'cutting' as such but more recomp. l'm gonna go to training twice a week per session, there's a long post about it in my journal. So up the food a lot, but hopefully keeping up the cardio and the intense weights session will see me continue to cut down the flab  . Might not try the ridiculous rep squats I did today though with twice a week training!


Ill have a catch up on journals tonight. Yeah might have to reduce the volume a bit twice a week of loads of squats would be a killer. You planning on staying natty for ever? Got some crazy lifts for your age and natty.


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Ill have a catch up on journals tonight. Yeah might have to reduce the volume a bit twice a week of loads of squats would be a killer. You planning on staying natty for ever? Got some crazy lifts for your age and natty.


Certainly at this point in time yeah, want to see where my body takes me in its own, and I just have no desire to use. At 18 I've probably still got a lot of natural test running around anyway so make the most of it.

Nothing against this ewhovusd it or whatever, still takes a helluva lot of work but just not for me


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Nah I know what you mean mate it be very frustrating, happens alot to me too lol your still beasting it so that's all tht counts.


Aye at least I am still getting something done. Feeling any better?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ncedmonds said:


> Certainly at this point in time yeah, want to see where my body takes me in its own, and I just have no desire to use. At 18 I've probably still got a lot of natural test running around anyway so make the most of it.
> 
> Nothing against this ewhovusd it or whatever, still takes a helluva lot of work but just not for me


Fair play I should probably have waited longer I just don't have the patience for natty training.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Bit of arms today then 25 mins on the cross trainer


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Bit of arms today then 25 mins on the cross trainer


Quiet in here mate!! Hows it going? Only a couple of weeks to go till cycle isn't there?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Quiet in here mate!! Hows it going? Only a couple of weeks to go till cycle isn't there?


just over seeing family this weekend, might try get to a gym if I have time tomorrow. Last 2 I tried near here were bad but this one looks better online. Yeah 2 weeks just taking it pretty easy till then not trying to gain so just keep it ticking over and start it nice and fresh. Can't wait.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice stuff, Dale, You can't be natty training you should try it somtime:thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> just over seeing family this weekend, might try get to a gym if I have time tomorrow. Last 2 I tried near here were bad but this one looks better online. Yeah 2 weeks just taking it pretty easy till then not trying to gain so just keep it ticking over and start it nice and fresh. Can't wait.


Good stuff!! Don't worry about the gym lol, I have had about 3 weeks off at the min 

You will be proper fresh for your cycle then!!!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

How's the tren treating you mate?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Oooh tumbleweed.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> How's the tren treating you mate?


Had to come off the tren in this heat I was dripping with sweat constantly. General life has completely got in the way of training and it has gone to pot. Amazed how fast my strength has nose dived. Back into it as best I can at the moment.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Had to come off the tren in this heat I was dripping with sweat constantly. General life has completely got in the way of training and it has gone to pot. Amazed how fast my strength has nose dived. Back into it as best I can at the moment.


Amen to this! Sweaty as fuark!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Kingdaleeeeee


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Amen to this! Sweaty as fuark!


It is unbearable in summer, ill save it for winter. It's not a good look working ina toy shop.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> It is unbearable in summer, ill save it for winter. It's not a good look working ina toy shop.


Aup mate, got a fantasy football thread going if your interested. Got a pot going to for the winner 

No worries if you not interested just thought I would let you know

EDIT hope your well, haven't seen you in a while!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, got a fantasy football thread going if your interested. Got a pot going to for the winner
> 
> No worries if you not interested just thought I would let you know
> 
> EDIT hope your well, haven't seen you in a while!!


Yeah I am up for it, can't wait for the season to start. Aye I am all good now just a shame training totally failed the last few weeks.how are you?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Yeah I am up for it, can't wait for the season to start. Aye I am all good now just a shame training totally failed the last few weeks.how are you?


These things happen mate, its about picking yourself back on again and getting back to where you need to be!!! I am not to bad really mate, the heat is killer though. Can only imagine how tren must of been 

I will get you the link to the football league mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Yeah I am up for it, can't wait for the season to start. Aye I am all good now just a shame training totally failed the last few weeks.how are you?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/233754-official-fantasy-football-league-thread.html

Theres the link mate


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Yeah I am up for it, can't wait for the season to start. Aye I am all good now just a shame training totally failed the last few weeks.how are you?


Training didn't fail. You had an unscheduled metabolism reset.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Yeah I am up for it, can't wait for the season to start. Aye I am all good now just a shame training totally failed the last few weeks.how are you?


Sometimes we need a break more than we realise buddy...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

kingdale said:


> It is unbearable in summer, ill save it for winter. It's not a good look working ina toy shop.


Possible paedo is not really the desired trait to work with children...at least not anymore


----------

